# Buying a new car advice - i.e orange wheels, drive the deal



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm after some advice regarding the above websites.

I am looking to buy the new Škoda Octavia vRS Estate + some options in the next few days.

Has any bought a car through the above websites or ones like it?

Has anyone ever used the prices quoted through above websites (£3000 cheaper) to haggle with the local dealer?

Do the websites do part ex's or is it simply buying the car outright from them?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm after some advice regarding the above websites.
> 
> ...


Estate WTF :doublesho


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Estate WTF :doublesho


Haha looks miles better than hatchback and hatchback i wouldn't get it until next year


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

just looking on that site Orange Wheels looks like it does px. is there any hidden charges though? id rather have someone to go to if there was a problem i.e The Dealer


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

You buy it through the dealer from what I can make out they just forward you on. Iv told dealer that I have seen a price £3000 off list just to see what they come back at.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

yeah ive just read it now  gotta be worth a punt don't


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah exactly, they are just waiting on skoda to update there finance page so they can get me a price


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I used Broker4cars to good effect when buying my Kia Soul.
I took in a copy of their quote & also Broadspeed's quote to my dealer. I haggled a price match with relative ease..:thumb:
Not sure about the Octavia Vrs as it's gong to be be newly introduced isn't it? So they might not be so easy to agree on price. 
You can only try I suppose, they may be flexible either with your part ex or accessories?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

wayne_w said:


> I used Broker4cars to good effect when buying my Kia Soul.
> I took in a copy of their quote & also Broadspeed's quote to my dealer. I haggled a price match with relative ease..:thumb:
> Not sure about the Octavia Vrs as it's gong to be be newly introduced isn't it? So they might not be so easy to agree on price.
> You can only try I suppose, they may be flexible either with your part ex or accessories?


Oh that's good to hear, yes it was released for orders today however skoda are slow at updating the system. Iv been on drive the deal I think it is and they are offering a £3000 saving on list price.

The dealer have offered me a good part ex price for mine so was willing to take a reasonable discount not the full £3000 off if we could reach an agreement.

Ill have a look at broker4cars and broadspeed


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

This definitely works. My brother in law did exactly the same with a BMW M135i recently, said he'd had a quotation for a fully specc'd up car on the internet for £XX,XXX amount and if the dealer could match the price, he'd go for it.

They did it in a heartbeat and I reckon he even left money on the table!

He effectively asked for around 10% off the list price (£38k with all the options he wanted) and they said yes without too many problems!

That new Octavia Estate looks fantastic by the way, look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> This definitely works. My brother in law did exactly the same with a BMW M135i recently, said he'd had a quotation for a fully specc'd up car on the internet for £XX,XXX amount and if the dealer could match the price, he'd go for it.
> 
> They did it in a heartbeat and I reckon he even left money on the table!
> 
> ...


Oh that's brilliant then. Such good prices, iv got 3 dealers lined up and keep ringing me, got my part ex price so just waiting upon system being updated.

P.s this is a photo of the same car as I'm getting:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I take it back that does look very nice rob, are you going white too?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> I take it back that does look very nice rob, are you going white too?


Yes bud, exactly the same as that one


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes bud, exactly the same as that one


you thinking about starting a family rob:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> you thinking about starting a family rob:lol:


Haha noooo I wouldn't be able to afford it then ha, I'm too young for family


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know a lot of dealers who deal with Orange Wheels, they make nothing on them, purely numbers to help towards target, never heard of any problems happening


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I used orangewheels to bargain with when buying my scirocco. Orangewheels was £3200 discounted. Went into dealers with the quoted prices and they was more than happy to match the price because they didnt want to lose a sale. Ended up with £3000 off list price.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

andy665 said:


> I know a lot of dealers who deal with Orange Wheels, they make nothing on them, purely numbers to help towards target, never heard of any problems happening


It did seem like they wouldn't be making much on the car at all and with me having a part ex i was willing to not get as much of a discount


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought you had sold yours privately ? I used drive the deal quote to get a dealer down however it wasn't my local one.

The new Octavia looks great, they sent the fleet stuff out last week with the changes between the old and new, it's not massively exciting but if you want a copy of the email pm your email address and I'll forward it. It's not massively exciting but I know your a skoda fan


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I thought you had sold yours privately ? I used drive the deal quote to get a dealer down however it wasn't my local one.
> 
> The new Octavia looks great, they sent the fleet stuff out last week with the changes between the old and new, it's not massively exciting but if you want a copy of the email pm your email address and I'll forward it. It's not massively exciting but I know your a skoda fan


No not sold mine.

The spec is huge over mine now.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I bought my octy vrs through DTD few years ago. Dealer does part ex but it'll be poor as they make nothing on the car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You won't get a discount on a car that's not out yet.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I can afford a drop on my car if a big discount on new car, and the car has been released for sale and dealers have them


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I bought my Audi from Orange Wheels, they were very good. IIRC Orange Wheels, Broadspeed and New Car Contract are the same company...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

snewham said:


> I bought my Audi from Orange Wheels, they were very good. IIRC Orange Wheels, Broadspeed and New Car Contract are the same company...


Think i will give them a call later for a quote


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I used Auto E Bid a few years ago to buy a new Rav4. Worked well and managed to get a few dealers bidding down for the sale. I managed to get a 4.2K saving on a 25k list price.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> I can afford a drop on my car if a big discount on new car, and the car has been released for sale and dealers have them


You can preorder one as of yesterday it seems.

Brand new model, can't see a big discount on a pre-order. Would love the new Octy vRS but going to be too much for me this time.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

ardandy said:


> You won't get a discount on a car that's not out yet.


I did, got over a grand off my new GTD and that was a factory order.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I guess I was wrong.

DTD are doing a petrol and derv vRS with a £2700 discount!

About £20500 without options. Still, with plenty of options and a derv my previous Octy vRS was £16500! New is nice though!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Well I guess I was wrong.
> 
> DTD are doing a petrol and derv vRS with a £2700 discount!
> 
> About £20500 without options. Still, with plenty of options and a derv my previous Octy vRS was £16500! New is nice though!


Yeah last year i paid £16,700 for my octavia, this one with options is £27,000 so hopefully knock £2000 that would be nice but quoted £3044 off list


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

£27000!!!!!
Crikey, what options?

Isn't that close to Golf R Territory?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Above

You can get some serious machinery for 27K or even 24K after a discount.

I understand the Octavia is great as a family car (I have a VRS) but for a young bloke they aint worth 24K.

Go test drive a Fiesta ST with Mountune pack and the Octavia will be a distant memory. And you will of saved yourself the best part of £7.5K


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah but the fiesta is quite small compared to the octavia.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Heres the spec:

Estate Tdi DSG £25500

Options:
- cruise control
-privacy glass
- colour maxidot display
- 19" wheels
- black pack

I dont want a small nippy car iv been there and rather have cheaper running costs with a car thats looks good in my opinion haha, also the octavia is 0% finance, which i am getting on pcp over 3 years and placing maximum deposit down, and with the residual being much higher than the likes of a fiesta i will be looking around £200 a month, which with the running cost saving and insurance should not cost me any more per month than my current octavia so to me its a no brainer. Before people say pcp is not for them as has happened before, I'm happy to pay monthly payments for my car especially with it being 0%, i can easily afford it and it does not make sense to me to pay out the money id lose anyway so may as well keep that in the bank earning interest (only 3% but better than nothing) and will be having a new car in 3 years so makes sense . 

Sorry about the essayz


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

johanr77 said:


> Yeah but the fiesta is quite small compared to the octavia.


Yeah I know but the OP has said he doesn't have a family etc. and I'm sure he had a Fabia VRS before the Octavia


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

rob_vrs said:


> Heres the spec:
> 
> Estate Tdi DSG £25500
> 
> ...


They have some nice options on the new one, I'd try to squeeze in the Panoramic sunroof if I were you, they look great with the added roof rails, black pack and larger dark wheels.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah I know but the OP has said he doesn't have a family etc. and I'm sure he had a Fabia VRS before the Octavia


Yes you are correct and does seem silly, i bought the mk2 fabia vrs when i was 19 and as you probably know had loads of problems so sent it back and got my current octavia which was not really to a spec i wanted but needed a car and at the time was an apprentice and couldn't afford the extra, now a year later the current octavia has done me very well, i really like the new one, and thought why not, yes i never really use the boot but has been very handy with moving out ect ect and i like a bigger car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> They have some nice options on the new one, I'd try to squeeze in the Panoramic sunroof if I were you, they look great with the added roof rails, black pack and larger dark wheels.


Yeah im wanting to get electric boot too haha sooooo lazy but looks cool in my opinion haha


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Yeah im wanting to get electric boot too haha sooooo lazy but looks cool in my opinion haha


Boys and their toys :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> Boys and their toys :lol:


I dont think its worth £300 option though so unless they chuck it in its a no no haha.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

£300  they can take a jump @ that price options hey :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought cruise and colour maxi were standard ? And 0% PCP works, but if you don't intend to keep it i'd question why such a large deposit.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is a young free single guy wanting to take on £25k+ of debt to buy a Skoda estate? 

Am I alone in thinking complete madness? 

Nice new cars are great and once you get an idea in your head it's hard to talk yourself out of it, but your young and not long finished your apprenticeship. 

There is more to life than cars, but they are great. 

Take advice from someone a bit older, you'll regret buying that car in the not too distant future. 

Live while you're young.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

he might be young but he looks about 46 so it'll suit him down to the ground :thumb:

Rob you do what you want mate, I know you will anyway at least I'll not have to see that red thing again :lol: btw that estate in white looks :argie:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

nichol4s said:


> he might be young but he looks about 46 so it'll suit him down to the ground :thumb:
> 
> Rob you do what you want mate, I know you will anyway at least I'll not have to see that red thing again :lol: btw that estate in white looks :argie:


This is funny!

But yeah everyones different and do what you want to do.

But 24K will put you in a VERY nice 2-4 year old 335D estate with lots of extras. Plus if it has BMW history you can purchase the BMW warranty for complete piece of mind.:thumb:

But the Skoda does look a nice bit of kit, far better than the FL models that lost their way in the styling stakes and borrowed some headlamps from a 1990's Korean car maker.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The only thing is with buying an older: 

1) if it breaks i got the fixing cost
2) servicing is included in the
skoda price.
3) road tax dearer
4) insurance dearer

So for me it doesn't make sense to, as for nick go shove it  haha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> The only thing is with buying an older:
> 
> 1) if it breaks i got the fixing cost
> 2) servicing is included in the
> ...


Not that I'm recommending a £25k 335D either, you can get a warranty through BMW for not much. My 335i is less than £400 per year. The 335D is more though.

Servicing should only cost between £180-470 for the BMW. Probably £800 over three years.

Not sure what the road tax is on the Skoda, but the BMW isn't too much. Will a few hundred quid make much difference when were taking £25k+.

BMWs are actually cheap to insure. Surprisingly so.

The BMW will lose about £8k over 3 years if you buy right. The Skoda will probably lose £14-16k dwarfing any of the running costs.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Not that I'm recommending a £25k 335D either, you can get a warranty through BMW for not much. My 335i is less than £400 per year. The 335D is more though.
> 
> Servicing should only cost between £180-470 for the BMW. Probably £800 over three years.
> 
> ...


Im buying the car on 0% pcp a bmw will cost a hell of a lot more. And i don't want an old bmw.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rob , I find the online prices easy to beat , also play 3 dealers off and say you are selling your car private and at last minute say you want a price to put your car out at trade price. When dealers drops off play last two then when hit limit try tank fuel and extras and then if finance make sure no fees they will tell you can't be done. I got close to 15% of my new Beemer so 10% should be very easy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Rob , I find the online prices easy to beat , also play 3 dealers off and say you are selling your car private and at last minute say you want a price to put your car out at trade price. When dealers drops off play last two then when hit limit try tank fuel and extras and then if finance make sure no fees they will tell you can't be done. I got close to 15% of my new Beemer so 10% should be very easy


I have 4 dealers and 3 serious ones, 1 has given me a price for my car £750 more than the others, im going to contact a dealer tomorrow to see if they can beat the payment price if not im going to try get them to meet me half way on the £1000 alloys option im having and then once thats done try them with added value such as fuel or other goodies, trouble is the car comes with 3 years servicing, 3 years breakdown cover and first years tax haha.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Im buying the car on 0% pcp a bmw will cost a hell of a lot more. And i don't want an old bmw.


It wasn't me who recommended the BMW, you may notice i said i wouldn't I recommend one either, only used it for example in the scenario given as it seemed to me you hadn't really accounted for numbers well.

Regardless of the 0%, you still have to cover the depreciation of the vehicle and make it profitable for the seller.

I'll let you get on with the searching as it's clear you have your mind made up.

Best of luck.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It wasn't me who recommended the BMW, you may notice i said i wouldn't I recommend one either, only used it for example in the scenario given as it seemed to me you hadn't really accounted for numbers well.
> 
> Regardless of the 0%, you still have to cover the depreciation of the vehicle and make it profitable for the seller.
> 
> ...


I don't need to consider the depreciation as thats all I'm paying for on pcp, then trade the car in, i never said you recommended. Its not cost effective for me to buy an old car trust me i have looked at figures and after iv shelled out the deposit the monthly figures would be a lot more an id be running around in an old car...why would i want to do that when i dont need to.

Don't get why people try and change your mind, obviously iv decided on it an looked at all the figures, my wages are budgeted very carefully and i am extremely careful with money as people who know me can back up.

Rob


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

If not tell them your going to look at other manufactures see what they have to offer, it's what we did when buying our latest van. They don't want to lose a sale!!

P.s rob is as tight as a ducks ar5e he doesn't even buy his own clay haha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I don't need to consider the depreciation as thats all I'm paying for on pcp, then trade the car in, i never said you recommended. Its not cost effective for me to buy an old car trust me i have looked at figures and after iv shelled out the deposit the monthly figures would be a lot more an id be running around in an old car...why would i want to do that when i dont need to.
> 
> Don't get why people try and change your mind, obviously iv decided on it an looked at all the figures, my wages are budgeted very carefully and i am extremely careful with money as people who know me can back up.
> 
> Rob


I'm only trying to give advice as I made similar mistakes to you when i was young. I bet there is quite a few people sitting back thinking the exact same as me, but not wanting to be the grumpy bugger.

I don't think buying a brand new Skoda on a PCP is being sensible with money. Putting yourself in big debt to lease any devaluing item can ever be sensible.

Even on a 0% PCP deal with free servicing, that's still going to be a very costly 3 years of motoring.

What happens at the end of 3 years?

More often than not most people get there and realise they have spent an awful lot of money and walk away with nothing.

They are right back applying for finance to get in their next car.

I can see you are grumpy with my input. It wasn't to be harsh. I know a lot of people who have made similar moves and are regretting it.

If it was cheaper and more cost effective to buy new cars, everyone would do it.

I think you are focusing on the 0% finance and the free servicing whilst ignoring the vast amount of value the car is going to lose.

What will it retain after 3 years? 40% or so?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

49% they have guarenteed, after 3 years i trade the car in and get a new one, its something my parents have done for a long time without issue so cant see where the issue is, i dont need to own the car as will want a new one in 3 years time, this will be my third new car and currently have no debt to my name except for the car which i have enough to pay in cash but seems silly to spend when i can spend someone elses money with no interest to pay and ill earn interest in bank :s


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get it, but with the roof, it will make it so much different to the one you have now.

Otherwise you might get a bit bored after 3 years.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think what a lot of people fail to see with PCP and lease deals is the person paying for the car has absolutely no intention of keeping it and in many cases its cheaper leasing the car than getting a loan to buy the car and you have a pre agreed value after the lease ends so unless you don't take care of the car you walk away. Some folk can't get past the fact you spend thousands but own nothing at the end of it, I look at it as effectively a very long car rental but as I change cars every three years it makes more sense for me financially as it's within my allowance for getting a vehicle and I get the best years of the car, the warranty period and no MOT shenanigans, thats the next owners issue not mine.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

To be fair, Kerr raises some very valid points. I've been looking at PCP's on a fiesta st, the reason is there is a lack of used ones about and the odd few that are about you would be mad to buy when new offers a better amount of car for your money.

Now the difference between buying outright and depreciating and pcp'ing on the st the difference was about £500 in favour of buying out right assuming you could cover the pcp. Term is also key to this, the difference between 2 and 3 years on interest alone was near on £1200 making 3 years a daft option. However I would have still paid out £7800 along with £2000 for a deposit. At the end of it I would own nothing. I'm now looking at used mini clubmans that are 2-3 years old at 13k, for a bit extra I could actually own the car in 2 years, 13k also buys a new fiesta zs. 

Where rob will benefit is the 0% as it will reduce the payments, I you are happy with a new car every 3 years then pcp does work providing you pick the right deal. Options are pointless as they make no difference to the gmfv well they don't on the cars I lease and neither did it on the st. I've seen the px's st on a 1k deposit and 24 payments of £299, that seemed a reasonable deal too.

However for me, despite knowing PCP's are not all that bad and knowing owning a depreciating asset isn't great I still don't want to pay £250 a month and own nothing hence the reason for going used.

As for 3 years old and falling apart, I think not. My cupra owes me 1 set of discs and pads, 4 tyres 4 services and a cambelt change - it's 6 years old.

If you want to minimise depreciation you have 3 options, buy something 2 years old, buy new but no more than 10k or don't buy a car, bangernomics also makes sense.

Oh and look at a lease, if paying the least mount is your priority it sometimes works out cheaper, you won't have a massive deposit either.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Tis a nice looking car. Had a good look around it at Goodwood. Bit too quiet for my liking and personally I probably would go for Adaptive cruise control. IMO its a bit of a **** take they are not including Cruise Control as standard.

Regarding discounts, my parents have just ordered their car from CarFile - was put in contact with a dealer who was really good. No pressure but a great price. All local dealers could not get close to the price (They could even throw their passat in the bin and still be quids in). As it happened my parents were driving past to go on holiday so also popped in. Dealer was really good again, friendly, answered all questions, gave all the options. They were going to have to pay for delivery of the car but dealer suggested taking the train up and they will be pick them up.
THe order was stalled when Skoda pulled heated seats from the system for Petrols. The day it was added back onto the system they rang them and checked if they wanted to go through with it.

All good so far.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just looked on the BMW site.

61 plate 330d MSport with warranty, service pack and 12k miles. Leather, Xenon's, pro Nav, pdc, cruise, bluetooth etc. etc. £23k and PCP available on them too.

Now that's not an old BMW. 

But go with your heart.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

According to the info I received cruise is standard on the vrs ? I'm sure of it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> According to the info I received cruise is standard on the vrs ? I'm sure of it.


It is on my current but not on new one yet xenons are standard ha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> Think what a lot of people fail to see with PCP and lease deals is the person paying for the car has absolutely no intention of keeping it and in many cases its cheaper leasing the car than getting a loan to buy the car and you have a pre agreed value after the lease ends so unless you don't take care of the car you walk away. Some folk can't get past the fact you spend thousands but own nothing at the end of it, I look at it as effectively a very long car rental but as I change cars every three years it makes more sense for me financially as it's within my allowance for getting a vehicle and I get the best years of the car, the warranty period and no MOT shenanigans, thats the next owners issue not mine.


I get my head around PCPs fine. It's the costs involved even with 0%.

Without seeing the figures that Rob has, I'm guessing his 3 year lease is going to cost him the best part of £12-14k.

That is such a large amount of money for what is just a family estate car.

People are leasing AMG Mercedes, BMW M cars and 640d for not much more. They are all £55-65k cars.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> According to the info I received cruise is standard on the vrs ? I'm sure of it.


To say Skoda had a bit of a mare with the specs at release is an understatement. They have not fixed their site with he correct specs and as Rob says Cruise control is not included in the new 2013 vRS but does include Xenons.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Let me look at the fleet press information.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cause i don't want to be like everyone else is the reason im not going for the usual golf gtd ect ect, im aware i could get something like a bmw or merc, but aswell as the 0% finance, 3 years free servicing, 3 years free rac cover and first years road tax paid, i like the octavia each to your own as always the case, its got a good spec and for £208 a month for 3 years i think thats good, i am putting maximum deposit in and am working on getting even more off list price, i appreciate people don't like the thought of pcp but i have done the maths and i wont own the car in 3 years time. Iv been brought up around new cars with parents ect and just think it feels much better buying a new car than a car someone else has had. But thats just me . Im willing to take on the depreciation.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Buy a house, now thats a good investment


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go with what you want Rob. It wouldn't do for us all to be the same 👍


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Buy a house, now thats a good investment


Im buying a house early next year at some point. A car is never really going to be an investment haha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Go with what you want Rob. It wouldn't do for us all to be the same 👍


I will do, i like what i like and its not always the same as others, I'm a young lad, have a good job, no money worries, why not live life and have what i want don't know whats around the corner


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I will do, i like what i like and its not always the same as others, I'm a young lad, have a good job, no money worries, why not live life and have what i want don't know whats around the corner


Exactly right. I learnt that at a very young age when I lost my father. Life is way too short 🍻


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Back to your original point. I have used dtd for my new purchase. Saved over 8k on my audi a6 sline. They were extremely helpful and professional. They sent my details to the dealer got contacted by them a day later. Car all ordered and arrives October. Long delivery times but this is straight from the factory so not dtds fault. Also they have special offers for cars in stock. Always worth a look there. 

Tried my local dealer to try and match but they came in 1,800 dearer. 

Only downside I see for some, and for me it isn't, is delivery. You have two options. Either someone from the dealer drives it to you or you can collect. The dealer I'm getting it from is only 50 miles away and there are good transport links to it. Plus I see it as a nice outing to pick my new car up. I also know two other people that used dtd and both were very happy. 

As for pcp you may be interested to know that a lot if firms will let you pay off the car as quickly as you like. So you could do the pcp deal and then a few months later cash it in. Tho I think you said yours was 0%. If so that's good as there won't be an interest charge. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ipo said:


> Back to your original point. I have used dtd for my new purchase. Saved over 8k on my audi a6 sline. They were extremely helpful and professional. They sent my details to the dealer got contacted by them a day later. Car all ordered and arrives October. Long delivery times but this is straight from the factory so not dtds fault. Also they have special offers for cars in stock. Always worth a look there.
> 
> Tried my local dealer to try and match but they came in 1,800 dearer.
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant thank you. Im going to be calling DTD and orange wheels today. The only thing is i want to part ex my current car but if the broker are offering a really good price for new one I can take a little hit on my car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think dtd will take a px.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I don't think dtd will take a px.


According to there website they don't, ill ring them and ask but going to ring orange wheels too see if they can get me a price for my car and new one


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Your probably better off just going through dtd and when they put you in touch with a dealer ask the dealer if they have a way of asking your px, I'm sure they would have a trader who would take it. The only thing is you would get book price or less. You could try contacting a few skoda dealers or performance car sales specialists to see if they would buy it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Dtd are a broker, they just introduce you to a dealer. After that its between you and the dealer. They will prob offer a px but not a good one. Last time i used them the Skoda dealer was isleworth in London. That was 5-6 years ago though.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill see what i can get sorted today, thanks for the help


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just checked the fleet stuff, no mention of cruise, thats a bit stingy. Theres a bit were it says it has £3925 worth of additional equipment over the outgoing model. 

What interior are you going for, black, red or grey ?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

4K of equiptment over the previous model. Hmm would be facinated to see what they include that as? Xenons and a few safety features is all I can see

They have dropped Cruise control, they have dropped the leather / alcantara to leather / fabric

You going for the real exhaust (TSi) or fake exhaust (TDi) version?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Pm your email address and I'll forward the PDF


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It has a fair bit stuff over my standard car now such as dab radio xenons ect there is a little bit of leather on standard seats haha.

Also im going tdi fake exhaust haha, however miltek are using it as a development car and putting me a full system on probably still out of one side


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my final price tonight £2690 off list price so over moon with price ordering tomorrow.


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Who you getting it through?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Is that through a broker ? Did that email come through ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Is that through a broker ? Did that email come through ?


No through the dealer i bought the fabia and my current octavia from

Also i did yes thank you very much


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> No through the dealer i bought the fabia and my current octavia from
> 
> Also i did yes thank you very much


Enjoy Rob looked very nice at FOS , and free ice cream and 4d better


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Enjoy Rob looked very nice at FOS , and free ice cream and 4d better


Thank you very much , shame we didn't meet up be good to meet you


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> I did, got over a grand off my new GTD and that was a factory order.


MK7 or MK6?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

New car ordered  wooi


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

When mine s due for change next ear I think it's going to be between a VRS estate or a Mazda 6 - both are great cars - prefer the looks of the Mazda but always liked the Octavia - colleagues all looking at BMW and Mercedes which leave me totally cold


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I like them (obviously) haha, i test drove the petrol dsg today but they are lending me a dsg diesel for a while when they get it in. Inside is much more classier than my current mk2


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK7 or MK6?


Both but I got slightly more off the mk6 when I ordered it.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> New car ordered  wooi


Hehe, bet that's exciting, I've never had a new car in my life, but in return for that sacrifice I bought a Porsche 911 when I was 22, so meh.

In fact, my younger brother has done much the same thing as you, he's just done a deal to trade his 56 plate 307 estate for a new 508sw, and he's not yet 20 :doublesho But does silly miles and has some strange fetish for French cars :lol:

Enjoy the Octy, look a nice un :thumb: If you want a new car and can afford it, go for it! I'd love one myself


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Hehe, bet that's exciting, I've never had a new car in my life, but in return for that sacrifice I bought a Porsche 911 when I was 22, so meh.
> 
> In fact, my younger brother has done much the same thing as you, he's just done a deal to trade his 56 plate 307 estate for a new 508sw, and he's not yet 20 :doublesho But does silly miles and has some strange fetish for French cars :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the Octy, look a nice un :thumb: If you want a new car and can afford it, go for it! I'd love one myself


Thank you very much. Yeah i could probably go and buy something like a 2003 911 turbo for £25k and fair play to you for owning a 911 at 22 cant fault you at all , but i do like new cars, this is my third simply due to the first one being a friday car so rejected it. When you go to collect it and the car has maybe 8miles on it and the smell its just a great experience haha rather said but also it reduces any possible worries with regards to issues as free 3 year warranty ect ect.

I must say a 508sw is a random car for a young lad haha i though an estate octavia was weird for a 22 year old.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Heres the same as what iv ordered without sun roof, with 18inch alloys:



















Im just waiting on a reply from skoda as to pricing on the 19inch wheels option which id like but due to it being a dealer fit then its possible it will be extremeley expensive but i do like them


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's a black one too, will look like a hearse and has the same 1.6 tractor engine from the 307 too, but with half the valves. Think the finance works out at £300 a month, but not 0% and not a massive deposit cos he'll only keep it 3 years, then he'll be able to go on the 0%

It was a tatty 28 year old 911 btw, I still have it too, 173000 miles and no longer counting (broken speedo cable! AGAIN! Seems to eat them)

I love new car smells though, my mrs had a new clio when she was 18 till she met me at 21, then a fiesta for 2 years, then stuff got serious so I got her a dog, and a third hand freelander :lol: old romantic me lol

Can I ask, why dsg? What type of driving do you do?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When I bought my Golf last year I bought it through Orange Wheels & saved £3,500 on exactly the same car that my local dealer was offering for ££s more.

Orange Wheels were great - friendly staff, efficient, not pushy & seemed to know what they were talking about, so this influenced my decision to proceed with the sale of my car. 

I ordered the car & they put me in touch with a VW dealer who was willing to sell the car at the Orange Wheels' price (Inchcape VW) but the only downside was that it was a few hundred miles away!

My car was factory ordered & took just under 2 months from order, deposit to delivery & collection which I thought was pretty fast considering it was a factory order.

I would certainly recommend Orange Wheels & would definitely use them again.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Yeah, it's a black one too, will look like a hearse and has the same 1.6 tractor engine from the 307 too, but with half the valves. Think the finance works out at £300 a month, but not 0% and not a massive deposit cos he'll only keep it 3 years, then he'll be able to go on the 0%
> 
> It was a tatty 28 year old 911 btw, I still have it too, 173000 miles and no longer counting (broken speedo cable! AGAIN! Seems to eat them)
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha that is brill. Still a classic though and something to cherish though.

Well 2 years a go i bought mk2 fabia vrs which all came with DSG which i loved for daily driving (no track action) when i wanted to play it always performed reasonably well and i rarely used paddles just let it do its thing with downshifts was good enough, then with rejecting that and being an apprentice i couldn't afford the £1100 option on my current octavia. So now my wages have doubled im in a rather good position to get the car i want as i much prefer the daily drive of the dsg. Along with this i did 5 years of weight training and it took its toll on my back which last year caused me not to be able to walk and now again i get pains down my leg (sciatica) which means pressing the clutch is very uncomfortable especially on long journeys so really dsg is perfect me.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahh, I see 

Never been an auto man myself, I had a nasty trails bike smash when I was young but it's my right side that took the brunt, most notably my foot which has since been fused together as the joint is ruined, so 2 pedals, 3 pedals, I don't care! Beats walking 

Car looks great and well spec'd too, I must make a promise to myself to buy a new car one day, everyone else in my family has now!

I'm actually opposite to some opinions on this thread, I wish I'd bought a new car when I didn't have a mortgage and could afford it instead of doing it the old fashioned way and saving £10k to buy and insure a fancy "classic" Porsche. But I s'pose 6 years with the Freelander and 158k on it, 3 cars between us; if I dropped my Merc and the LR, we could have something approaching a deposit :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Ahh, I see
> 
> Never been an auto man myself, I had a nasty trails bike smash when I was young but it's my right side that took the brunt, most notably my foot which has since been fused together as the joint is ruined, so 2 pedals, 3 pedals, I don't care! Beats walking
> 
> ...


Thats very true and dont get me wrong i do like manual but i just prefer the ease and lazyness of auto and its not a bad auto that takes forever to change ha and i can afford it so why not aye.

Yeah i mean people have there own opinions on new cars but someone has to buy them and id just rather have the ease that comes with one. The thing on here no one knows me from adam (well majority don't) they don't know my situation they automatically think I'm a young lad with debt to my eye balls when I'm a very sensible person that doesn't drink every weekend and go out all the time, i don't bet and don't smoke an like cars so why cant i have a nice car .


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly!

But I am a drunkard and a smoker :doublesho Knew I was going wrong somewhere lol

You can't second guess peoples finances, I'm a teacher as it happens, but I have a £180,000 house to pay for and I'm 28 (29 a week today!!! Then 30, ah cack I'll be old soon) so I've not got the requisite £300-400 a month spare for a nice car, and because like you, I like a good motor, It'd have to be worth me pensioning the Porka off to sunday car for. I could get a leased supermini, but why?

Even if I cut the drink and kicked the **** in (15-20 a week at the most, all rollies) I'd probably still be short and after 7 years, I think someone wants me to marry her, but I'm not sure


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But I am a drunkard and a smoker :doublesho Knew I was going wrong somewhere lol
> 
> ...


Haha yeah well octavia is £208 a month which i thinks reasonable and not a huge chunk out of the monthly wage so no danger. I think you need to get your romance side out and get on that knee haha


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Rob

I've been eyeing up almost exactly the same car as you (was looking to go for another Golf GTD or even GTI) but like the space of an estate!

Which dealer was it as you're not too far for me. 

Also, what lead time have they given you?

Cheers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Buck said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I've been eyeing up almost exactly the same car as you (was looking to go for another Golf GTD or even GTI) but like the space of an estate!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Iv replied to your PM didn't read this first so ill answer these questions here ha.

Iv bought it from sheffield dealer (Bikertons), my original dealer in doncaster offered me an amazing deal Friday night just before they shut and when i went back saturday the price shot up (which they did with my current car too but not as bad). So out of principle i went to sheffield to purchase along with they were still cheaper as offered more for my car.

They have said the normal 12 weeks, which will be confirmed today. However I'm first person to order one through local dealer (doncaster, sheffield and leeds) so i maybe high up the list for customer orders which get priority build over stock so maybe sooner, also there maybe one to my spec already built so will see, iv said i want it on 1st september for new plates or any time after.

Rob


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha yeah well octavia is £208 a month which i thinks reasonable and not a huge chunk out of the monthly wage so no danger. I think you need to get your romance side out and get on that knee haha


What's the total monthly cost if you included the deposit?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> What's the total monthly cost if you included the deposit?


The exact same as any deposit you put in with it being 0%. £379 including deposit.

I like to budget my monthly outgoings with fuel, road tax, insurance so i keep on top of them when it cones to paying them on a yearly basis, so deposit wise doesn't bother me its the retail price and monthly price I'm interested in and being 0% I'm not being charged to do this.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> The exact same as any deposit you put in with it being 0%. £379 including deposit.
> 
> I like to budget my monthly outgoings with fuel, road tax, insurance so i keep on top of them when it cones to paying them on a yearly basis, so deposit wise doesn't bother me its the retail price and monthly price I'm interested in and being 0% I'm not being charged to do this.


Thanks, I was purely interested in the total monthly figure per month for my own interest as I couldn't find details on the website.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Thanks, I was purely interested in the total monthly figure per month for my own interest as I couldn't find details on the website.


No problem, with it being 0% its easy to roughly work out payments dependant on deposit ect ect


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> No problem, with it being 0% its easy to roughly work out payments dependant on deposit ect ect


Also the future value guarantee.

Why such a large deposit on 0% finance? Was over £6k required?

Trying to understand the maths of it, you're paying £13644 over 36 months.

If the future value if the car is 49% and you got £2690 off the list price, that would mean the car was over £30k list. Thought it was £28k?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Also the future value guarantee.
> 
> Why such a large deposit on 0% finance? Was over £6k required?
> 
> ...


It was £25k, and £5500 deposit as this lowers my monthly payment to fit with my monthly budget i work myself again. I do it my way the maths work out perfectly, stop getting yourself wound up at the fact I'm buying a new car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

0% finance is great.

I borrowed from my parents for a year until I paid off this car. Prob saved £1000+ on interest payments.

That's DSG!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What to use on the new one


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ardandy said:


> 0% finance is great.
> 
> I borrowed from my parents for a year until I paid off this car. Prob saved £1000+ on interest payments.
> 
> That's DSG!


Parents are ace for this type of thing haha.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> What to use on the new one


Zymol :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> It was £25k, and £5500 deposit as this lowers my monthly payment to fit with my monthly budget i work myself again. I do it my way the maths work out perfectly, stop getting yourself wound up at the fact I'm buying a new car.


I'm not wound up at all. I asked a simple question from the information provided.

You argued a few pages back it was wise to pay it up monthly as the the deal was zero percent and money in bank would gain interest.

I worked out the deposit at £6156 as you said it was £208 per month but total cost to you was £379 per month. 379-208=171. 171X36=6156.

If you are paying the equivalent of 379 per month, that is £13644.

49% of 25000k is 12250.

13644+12250 is 25894 then add the discount of 2690 and the total cost would have been £28584.

I.just asked the question as that is what comes across.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont have exact figures to hand but this is roughly:

The residual £12050
Cost of car £25000
= £12950
- deposit - £5500
= £7450 / 35 payments
= £212

I was arguing the pcp side of things not the paying out the total capital. Iv paid high deposit to reduce my monthly payments to fit within my budget.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not fully up to PCP stuff (i've only ever purchased through a loan or 1 lease through business)

I'm guessing that after 3 years the dealer offers you the minimum GFV of £12050, if they offer you more ie. like on the new M135i (which is loosing very little money over 1st year ) you put that towards the deposit on your next car or walk away with the cash?

The only concern I have is if they offer you bang on the GFV and that means finding a deposit again if I'm looking at it correct. That would mean the monthly payment in your case would of been: £364.77 over the 36 months?

I'm trying to work out what to do for my/mrs next cars, PCP or normal finance on a second hand car. Personally I don't mind 2nd hand/older cars but some of the PCP offers look great (£515 + 6 deposit on a F10 M5, but realistically for under £300 inc VAT you can get some great cars). But then my head says buy an 07/8 5dr Golf GTi DSG with leather for 8K at £141 a month over 5 years (about how long the Mrs would keep it)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes that is correct with your understanding, its not for everyone such as kerr but its the sensible way to buy a new car if your going to be changing it regularly (such as 3 yearly).


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

So really you know the exact figure you will pay Maximum and the only other way it can go is in your favour.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> So really you know the exact figure you will pay Maximum and the only other way it can go is in your favour.


Yes unless you do stupid amount of miles more than you have said or the condition of the car is terrible.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand pcp's and what you need to work out and agree with in your head is this

If I buy a car for cash and run it for 3 years how much will I lose ?

If I buy a car on a pcp how much over 3 years will I pay

Now which ever costs the leadt amount is the one to go for. Pcp at 0% is very good, ford with options would probably charge you £3000 in interest, that's £80ish per month

The only thing I would disagree with what Ron is doing is putting such a large deposit down but the end result will still be the same amount being paid


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Why with the large deposit?

I end up paying the exact same with a large deposit as i would with a low one. However i budget my wages every month and give myself a budget so out of my wages its £200 a month rather than nearly £400 a month. Everyone does there money different but ince the deposit has gone id rather have low monthly payments.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes that is correct with your understanding, its not for everyone such as kerr but its the sensible way to buy a new car if your going to be changing it regularly (such as 3 yearly).


It isn't PCPs i have issues with, i have concerns with finance on the whole.

As I've said before on plenty of thread, people are paying over the odds for cars at the moment. I have put my new car search on hold for that very reason.

I am not too sure i agree that with PCPs are the best way to buy cars if you want to change regularly.

The best way to buy cars is obviously cash, but i do understand that the vast majority are bought through finance.

If buying through finance you need to be smart on what you buy. Some cars don't depreciate as badly as others and allow you to somewhat stay ahead of yourself.

You're obviously a fan of Skoda and that has influenced the purchase.

If you had a look at the lease deals you can get cars worth £50-60k for under £400 per month.

It is your money and i wish you all the best with the car.

I was just offering advice from what I done when young.

Cars are great things but It's only when you get older you start questioning some of the decisions you made when you were young.

All the guys at work gave me the same advice.

I spent silly money on Honda Civics, Astra coupes and GSi turbos before your age.

If i hadn't done so I'd be driving about in something really nice by now if i didn't keep throwing money into a bottemless pit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Why with the large deposit?
> 
> I end up paying the exact same with a large deposit as i would with a low one. However i budget my wages every month and give myself a budget so out of my wages its £200 a month rather than nearly £400 a month. Everyone does there money different but ince the deposit has gone id rather have low monthly payments.


I'm not saying you doing it wrong, it's just how my mind works, you could put the money in an account and try and earn some interest off it, then just have higher monthly payments, the amount spent is the same either way.

However, what I would say is look at leasing as well as, the actual amount you pay might be lower, it works for some cars but not them all 

There is no right and wrong, it's your money, your choice, at least you can make a decision, I'm still trying to decide 

Oh and cash v pcp, whatever way you look at it 0% is better than cash, you also get free servicing and earn 2% on your cash if you invest it on an Isa, the own side to leasing is you are committed to the lease and the exit clause can be quit large, 50% of all outstanding rentals in our case. With a pcp, if you but a focus you get £2000 discount in addition to an of discount, you would be mad to pay cash, what you would do is pcp then settle it before 14 days if they allowed


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm not saying you doing it wrong, it's just how my mind works, you could put the money in an account and try and earn some interest off it, then just have higher monthly payments, the amount spent is the same either way.
> 
> However, what I would say is look at leasing as well as, the actual amount you pay might be lower, it works for some cars but not them all
> 
> There is no right and wrong, it's your money, your choice, at least you can make a decision, I'm still trying to decide


Yes i can see what your saying .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It isn't PCPs i have issues with, i have concerns with finance on the whole.
> 
> As I've said before on plenty of thread, people are paying over the odds for cars at the moment. I have put my new car search on hold for that very reason.
> 
> ...


The thing is iv been brought up around new cars i prefer them to cars someone else has owned previously.

As for buying a £50-£60k yes i could probably do that but i think them types of cars are above someone who earns £30k a year. I plan on moving out also next year so having £200 a month out of wages is better than £400 - £500 a month as ill need some disposable income to cover bills which is achieved by lowering the monthly payments.

As i said to a bloke at work who thinks the same as you do as to why do i need/want a new car. I don't smoke, i don't drink often, i don't gamble, i have a huge interest in cars, i don't need to buy an old car, id rather have something i purchase be it on finance that will not cost me any more apart from tyres, tax and insurance giving me fixed costings and is new and to my taste.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm not saying you doing it wrong, it's just how my mind works, you could put the money in an account and try and earn some interest off it, then just have higher monthly payments, the amount spent is the same either way.
> 
> However, what I would say is look at leasing as well as, the actual amount you pay might be lower, it works for some cars but not them all
> 
> ...


The thing is buying a car isn't as simple as it seems.

Some people concentrate on how much a month a car costs and if they can afford it.

Some want to see a big discount off the car, others want low interest rates and some people get carried away because the salesman offered them way more than their trade in was worth.

It's all smokescreens and mirrors and when you gain in one respect, you will be losing out on another.

I've seen a few guys negotiate deals for cars and getting massive discounts as they have agreed to a big finance deal. They then settle the finance with minimal penalties walking away with good deals.

If they had been offered 0% the discount off the car wouldn't have even been close.

Too many people concentrate purely on one factor and forget what the actual car is costing

Free servicing is getting really common these days. Or heavily discoumted plans.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well i got discount, low interest rate and a good monthly payment. The car in total costing less than retail if i was to buy it wholly in 3 years time. 

I know people walk in to dealer and if its within monthly payment they will take the car. 

Yes free servicing is a biggy for me as now i put to one side £30 a month for maintenance costs such as tyres, if i had servicing to pay for this would increase to £50 a month therefore reducing my monthly disposable income so make a big difference along with free roadside cover yes £60 a year maybe but thats what £5ish a month i dont have to save.

Im going to stop trying explain myself as we are obviously different people and i will carry on what I'm doing as i know what i am doing is best for and how i do things.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

What are these 50k cars for 400pm? Im interested


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I think you mad rob it's just pi55ing money up the wall, why don't you take a loan out for say 10k over 5 yrs monthly payment of around £200 buy a bmw or simular and in 5yrs when you have paid around 14k with the intrest plus all the maintenance on it it'll be worth 5k!! Doesn't that sound more appealing to you rather than a new car that will only cost you basically fuel and tyres!!! 

I appreciate some people don't like finance or pcp ect but we haven't all got 30k in the bank to buy cars doing things this way means we can have nice things at affordable to us prices.. 

Rob you do as your doing I just hope your maths is right clay is one thing but £25k's another :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Mattodl said:


> What are these 50k cars for 400pm? Im interested


Just an example of some of the faxes I get sent at work E Class merc E220 CDI AMG Styling £319+vat


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Trouble is not everyone wants a BMW


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I am not too sure i agree that with PCPs are the best way to buy cars if you want to change regularly.
> 
> The best way to buy cars is obviously cash


A sweeping statement that is not necessarily true

An actual customer I was talking to a few weeks ago

Wealthy individual who 35 months previously had bought £98k worth of Mercedes CL500

Todays value of the car in p/x against another 500CL - £28k

Total cost of driving that car for 36 months - £70k

He had funded it using PCP - he put down £30k, Mercedes contributed 6k so he funded £62k (including £42k GMFV which he obviously paid interest on)

His interest was just short of £5600 so which was the best option??

Deposit £30k

36 monthly payments of circa £710 = £25,560

Total cost during the 36 months = £55,560 (plus any interest accrued as a result of not sinking the whole £98k into the car in the first place)

In this instance (an actual case) its clearly better to have used PCP as opposed to cash

Said individual is going again on another PCP, £16k ofdeposit subsidy plus another stupidly high GMFV that means the manufacturer is guaranteed to be taking a hit on the depreciation and not just the customer

Extreme case - not really, I see similar everyday - often funding and in particular PCP is cheaper than paying cash thanks to deposit subsidies and stupidly high GMFV's

People buying new cars really do need to explore the options before making a decision


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mattodl said:


> What are these 50k cars for 400pm? Im interested


There is quite a few good deals kicking about.

A few guys on the BMW sites all got the 640d for £399. That is a £60k+ car.

There was also deals for the M3 for £360 per month.

Some of the other stand outs was a little Merc SLK200 for £170 per month.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Do any of these high end cars do 50mpg +?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> There is quite a few good deals kicking about.
> 
> A few guys on the BMW sites all got the 640d for £399. That is a £60k+ car.
> 
> ...


The slk is obviously a hairdressers deal only


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry rob

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mercedes/e-class/63374/mercedes-e220-cdi-se

58+ mpg


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Sorry rob
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mercedes/e-class/63374/mercedes-e220-cdi-se
> 
> 58+ mpg


I may think im old but not that old haha


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I may think im old but not that old haha


Perhaps you'd like the estate with the WOOD :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Do any of these high end cars do 50mpg +?


The 640d is claimed to be over 50mpg.

Obviously if you want to use 313bhp you won't get that.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> The slk is obviously a hairdressers deal only


Still great value for the right person and especially in relation to the value of the item.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> A sweeping statement that is not necessarily true
> 
> An actual customer I was talking to a few weeks ago
> 
> ...


Yes you can do better on occasions.

The other tactic that more people seem to be using these days is doing a voluntary termination of the finance agreement at half way.

Can work out better with cars with huge depreciation.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Yes you can do better on occasions.
> 
> The other tactic that more people seem to be using these days is doing a voluntary termination of the finance agreement at half way.
> 
> Can work out better with cars with huge depreciation.


Absolutely, mind you a huge % of cars funded on PCP are simply being handed back at endof term, particularly on certain premium brands (German 3) that set unrealistically high GMFVs in the quest for market share


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I have & always will buy brand new cars for cash (rather than leasing/PCP) as my needs & head say "don't do it"!

Of course it is very much down to what you can afford & if you can afford to buy a car for cash outright.

I was given a reasonable(ish) PX for my 2008 Corsa when buying my Golf last year so this made the final cash price significantly lower than the 'paper' price.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I have & always will buy brand new cars for cash (rather than leasing/PCP) as my needs & head say "don't do it"!
> 
> Of course it is very much down to what you can afford & if you can afford to buy a car for cash outright.
> 
> I was given a reasonable(ish) PX for my 2008 Corsa when buying my Golf last year so this made the final cash price significantly lower than the 'paper' price.


Even if paying cash costs more!!!


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I can understand the use of a PCP, you know exactly how much you will pay, and protects you from bad residuals.
Trouble is the Octavia has a low residual after 3 years, so even though its a 0% deal you are paying for every penny of that and interest.
I just cant get my head around £5500 deposit and then 35x £212 and after 3 years nothing to show for it, no car.
Would it be better to buy a used one, up to 2 years with low miles, it'll already have lost £6k, then just buy it on low rate HP?
New cars are great, but you pay through the nose for the priviledge.
My Dad just bought a year old Merc, 6k miles, not a mark on it, but its £12k less than new price, so it can be worth it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I think its quite a high residual at 49% (ish) maybe not as high as some cars but compared to the toyota gt86 which is £7000 residual after 3years , if i put £6k in or £1k deposit it would still work out the same paid over the term. So id just prefer to have the lower monthly payments owing to someone else.


----------

